# Comfort Colors Ladies V-neck Shirt By Chouinard



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

This fashionable ladies’ V-neck shirt, style 3099, is made of preshrunk 100% cotton. It has a mitered V-neck collar, shoulder to shoulder taping, and double-needle stitching on the sleeves and bottom hem. Sizes range from extra small through 2XL. Stock colors include violet, flo blue, seafoam, butter, watermelon, and white. With a minimum order, this shirt can be custom dyed with fiber reactive or pigment dyes in any color. For more information, contact Comfort Colors By Chouinard at (802) 223-8223; e-mail: [email protected] ; or go to Welcome to Comfort Colors at Dyehouse.com.


----------

